
Ask HN: Is there anything we can do at our level to help fight coronavirus? - LongHalloween
This might be a long shot but is there anything we programmers&#x2F;tech-savvy people can do at some level to help fight coronavirus?<p>I’m thinking about crowdsourced labelled data that have been used in some research recently, or model training maybe.<p>Broad enquiry
======
icedchai
Wash your hands more.

~~~
HarryHirsch
Lobby for better labour rights and paid time off. We don't need cafeteria
workers spreading any kind of disease when they should instead be home and get
better.

------
stuqqq
Making a p2p message board such that outbreaks like this can’t be censored by
Chinese government anymore.

